# Norwood Boxer-Powered P4 Replica On Ebay



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll be watching this with interest: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320612849442

This car has been on sale, on consigment with VDV Grant in Brussels for a couple of years.

Still on their website, too. Been touted around by various dealers for the last 5 or more. 

Previous owners include one Lord Charles Brockett (notorious for his Ferrari insurance scam).

Car was last sold at Brooks auction at Olympia in April 1997 - Lot #525 went for Â£25,300 then.












> The Remaing Contents of a Private Motor Car Collection


(Charlie Brockett's) :butcher:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

I was forgetting how much history (and photos) I'd amassed of this car over the years. :blush:

What the seller fails to mention in his brief description, is that not only is it the first Norwood P4 ....

But also one of the first P4 rep's ever built. Completed in 1982, and featured in Petersen's Sports Car Classics. :read:

Here's one of the build photos, with it's proud creator (a young) Bob Norwood stood alongside:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm always amazed that these kit car guys, and at the end of the day it is a kit cobbled together out of bits all be it Ferrari bits, got/get away with such blatant fakery.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> I'm always amazed that these kit car guys, and at the end of the day it is a kit cobbled together out of bits all be it Ferrari bits, got/get away with such blatant fakery.


I was wondering how long it would be before .... :rofl2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > I'm always amazed that these kit car guys, and at the end of the day it is a kit cobbled together out of bits all be it Ferrari bits, got/get away with such blatant fakery.
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

For your enlightenment - Brocket's 250GTO was apparently a fake Ferrari too: http://forums.autosport.com/index.php?showtopic=101007&view=findpost&p=3125124


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

What if it was somebody selling fako old no longer manufactured Seiko's ????

I'll bet everything I've got you would be all over them


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> What if it was somebody selling fako old no longer manufactured Seiko's ????
> 
> I'll bet everything I've got you would be all over them


There's probably enough fake watch manufacturers out there already - those naff Rolex's seem pretty popular. :tongue2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> For your enlightenment - Brocket's 250GTO was apparently a fake Ferrari too: http://forums.autosport.com/index.php?showtopic=101007&view=findpost&p=3125124


Interesting reading


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If I could get down far enough to get into it, I'd never manage to get back up enough to get out of it again


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> If I could get down far enough to get into it, I'd never manage to get back up enough to get out of it again


At the moment Big M has the exact opposite problem, once she eventually gets up into it she can't get back down out of it 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> For your enlightenment - Brocket's 250GTO was apparently a fake Ferrari too: http://forums.autosport.com/index.php?showtopic=101007&view=findpost&p=3125124


Fair enough - you wouldn't want to bury a real one, now would you?

(Talk about a scam... he as trying to get real Ferrari money for a fake Ferrari the he had, err, assisted in disappearing. Got to admire that mans' cohones!)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Surely it's a homage?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > If I could get down far enough to get into it, I'd never manage to get back up enough to get out of it again
> ...


You will have to carry around a mounting stool, er.....scrub that, I know what your thinking! :rofl:


----------

